# is it really worth the hastle? Aikley or not to Aikley



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i know im stirring up a hornets nest, but what the hell, its cold here in Maine, so instead of being outside waiting for midnight to pull the trigger, im sitting here, thinking of what to do with my new rifle.

ive just picked up a new 223 heavy bbl job, and its shooting well with both matchkings and gamekings..... actually im getting sub moa consistantly even with the remington bulk stuff....

but im wondering if its worth having it AI'd...... not only for the extra couple hundred fps, but i really noticed that after doing it with my 25-06, i stopped getting as much case stretch, especially with hotter loads...and i like that----a lot
i think it would be worth doing if i could get a few extra rounds per case.
what are opinions on 223 ai, whether you have one or not?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

In my opinion the AI isn't worth it's salt. You basically named the two things it's known for, less case stretch and slightly higher velocities. But they are both very minimal in a 223 anyhow. Larger cartridges you may see a slight advantage, but the 223 no. It isn't worth the extra money. Just buy some Lapua brass and burn some powder.

xdeano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would agree with needing a larger case capacity than a 223 to make it worthwhile. Looking at some data online, it looks like you could push 3600-3700 with a 50 gr pill in the 223 AI.

22-250 AI is a 220 swift without the case stretch.

Love my 257 AI.

Love AI's in general though, they do what the WSSM's suposedly do, without the high priced brass and more magazine capacity.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

more or less what i was thinking........

seems ill likely keep it the way it is...


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't what Aikley is :wink: but as far as Ackley Improving well..

1 You can use factory ammo with little or no loss to fps 
2 If you reload there is no difference 
3 It gives a better uniformed powder burn 
4 Cases last longer 
5 Better velocity even if its only 100fps 
6 Better accuracy due to case shape 
7 optional more fun

Theres 7 reasons to do it to any round. Havn't heard of one person who regrets doing it to there 223 either.

My next AI project is going to be the 250 AI savage, its gives a 17% increase over the parent case putting it up there with a 25-06.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You don't need a reason to do it. If it sounds appealing to you go ahead. I personally don't see a reason if I can just buy another rifle and step up a few hundred fps. If I go out with my 223, and I think the coyotes may hang up, I just reach for the 22-250 instead. 
I do like the idea of less case stretch. However, I like resizing tapered cases that never get stuck in the die. One day they sound appealing to me, and the next day they don't. Not enough consecutive days where it sounded appealing enough for me to do it. Maybe tomorrow. 

Now if they were straight walled enough to use a carbide die I would be sold.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll give you my honest opinion, I have 2 rifles currently chambered in 22-250AI with 28" barrel and 257AI with 26" barrel.
Are they necessary? Truthfully, NO. Are they more accurate than the parent cases? YES. Do they stop case necks from growing? YES. Are they efficient? YES.
Now we have that out of the way, the actual 'improvement' is very small in both, velocity wise, but the other advantages out weigh this, better case life, no need to trim necks for a LONG time, burn slower powders more efficiently than the parent case, less case taper/sharper shoulder contributes to better accuracy by aligning the case with the bore better and the fact that you can increase pressure slightly because the case shows less back thrust on the bolt face.

Now, I realise there will be people that argue this not to be true, but I've heard all the theories out there and have come to believe that the 40 degree shoulder is the biggest influence on efficiency and the case taper, or lack thereof, is the biggest influence on accuracy.

No, I don't get greatly improved velocity, but the accuracy gain alone is enough to sway me that it's a whorthwhile investment. 
Brass lasts a LONG time with the right care. I anneal after every 5th loading.
If you're a tinkerer, then go for it, if not, then maybe it's best left to others.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------

